# Knife handle care



## chrismit (Nov 18, 2012)

Just curious if there is any special care required for the handle on my Mac Pro? Handle is pakkawood to best of my knowledge. never gets soaked in water or put through the dishwasher and I always dry after hand washing


----------



## eiron (Nov 29, 2012)

Nothing special is required for pakkawood care. It's resin-saturated, so it should be resistant to the normal wear factors associated with oiled or sealed natural wood handles. Of course, that also means it's resistant to the normal care routines of mineral oil or oil/wax pastes. If you were really interested in doing _something_, you might experiment with solvent-based 'penetrating' oils (*like these* used for furniture finishing).


----------

